# Navigation Map Sizing



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I've got something crazy that has happened I believe to be SW related, but it isn't behaving the same way on our two cars both running 12.1.2. A couple of weeks ago the Nav maps in my car started being much more zoomed in. My partners car, they still have the same view they've always had while driving on city streets.

I can't tie this to an exact date or SW release but it likely started about 2 weeks back. That was about the time I let many many people sit in my car at EarthX. Either way, I've got an anomaly or something very likely easily changed and I'm over looking it. 

First pic is my car - map stays way zoomed in for city driving - no destination entered in the map. Second pic is partners car with the standard amount of city zoom I've been used to on both cars since day 1. Anyone else have this issue? Or just where is the simple setting I'm looking right over to set the default zoom for city driving? I have pinched it out to the level I like, but when I get back in the next time it goes back to this level of detail.

One last item - when the did the current street name start appearing on the bottom of the map? I don't recall seeing that before but both cars do it now. Was that new with 12.1.1 and I just noticed?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So I'm having a slow Friday night, I went back out to the car to dig again in to the map issue. I found a + and - in the upper right corner of the map once you touch it on the right side. Don't think I've seen that before. I hit the - a few times and it zoomed back out to where I like it. The question now is will it stay there? I've been able to get to this level of detail by pinching the map, which I figure would do the exact same thing as the + and -, but now I'm wondering if the pinch is only for a short time and it resumes on it's own to the size manually set with the + and -. The driving test will wait til tomorrow. 

If anyone else has seen this please chime in.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It has been there, but I have found that no matter what it seems to reset itself


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

I noticed this a few days ago too... but it certainly has not been happening for two weeks.... and I have not had a software update since delivery on the 17th April...
So, are we saying the zoom buttons dont keep it zoomed out?


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

After one recent update my map was zoomed way out. I zoomed in with the “+” button and no more problem.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I've found that there are a few confounding factors with map zoom: 
Map zooms based on user request from buttons, pinch zoom, vehicle speed (modifier) and nav (modifier).

If you tap the screen to show the +- buttons, then zoom to a new level it will stay at that level. Then, when driving, the vehicle speed modifier kicks in and causes a zoom in/out as appropriate. In my case, I like it zoomed much further out. I set it to zoom out while I'm stopped, then when I merge onto a highway the zoom out modifier (As my speed increases) causes the map to zoom WAAAAAY out. If I zoom in while at highway speed, when I pull off the highway into residential streets the zoomed in map zooms WAAAAAY further in. It's a bit of a battle to keep a happy medium.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, I have to agree- the + and - on the right side are what I was missing. I used that and adjusted and now it returns to that level of detail. Pinching in and out don't do anything for long term. 

I'm guessing at this point that one of the many hundred people I let crawl in my car gave me a little adjustment and I just hadn't ever previously needed to make a permanent adjustment myself.


----------

